# Guided wade fishing trips



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm gonna guide wade fishing trips this summer to make a little money. I have numerous spots in south Mobile county, including Dauphin Island, the Bayou, and a few others. Since there's no gas involved, the trips are very reasonable. 

$80 if we are using artificials 
$120 if live bait(just the cost of bait factored in)

I'll be down on Dauphin Island for school May 26-June 19. I'll guide a twilight wading trip that will start at 4ish and go til dark, with an awesome top water bite before dark. 

$40 for artificials and $65 for live bait. 

There will be a good bit of walking involved, but I'll pull a beach cart with the gear in it, so it's not bad at all. Here are some pics of what we caught last summer on some twilight trips.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

